# Simrad ?



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

I am new to boat electronics and like the idea of a fish finder and chart plotter. Looking at picking up my first skiff and trying to figure out which way I should go. Currently I have my eye on the Simrad GO9 with totalscan transducer. Would that be a good option or should I be looking at a different manufacture / model?


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I have the GO7 and I’ve enjoyed it since I got it. Easy to use and set up. Also a plus is the ability to run FMT if you so chose. I have heard some say having everything touch screen can be problematic when/if wet, but I haven’t had issues with that. Another good question to ask yourself is will this be primarily for navigation or to actually find structure/fish? Different brands do some better then others as well as having big screen vs smaller screen, etc..


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

tcov said:


> I have the GO7 and I’ve enjoyed it since I got it. Easy to use and set up. Also a plus is the ability to run FMT if you so chose. I have heard some say having everything touch screen can be problematic when/if wet, but I haven’t had issues with that. Another good question to ask yourself is will this be primarily for navigation or to actually find structure/fish? Different brands do some better then others as well as having big screen vs smaller screen, etc..


My goal is both. Structure/fish and navigation. I currently get away with using navionics app on my phone. But want something with those maps that I can keep on.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Watch all fmt videos before you buy one.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Charles Hadley said:


> Watch all fmt videos before you buy one.


What is FMT videos?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Florida marine tracks, if you live in Florida this is way better navigation program than navionics. Pay attention to the one where he makes recommendations as to non using the go if you can afford the evo model. Switching from raymarine axiom 9 to Nss evo 3 9 inch just to run fmt.spoke with raymarine and fmt last week and glen at fmt confirmed again there is no progress from raymarine to run this system in the works or in sight


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

DjPic said:


> What is FMT videos?


You tube it


----------



## Primate (Aug 31, 2019)

I have 2 go 7's on the offshore boat and have used them for the last 2 years or so. I really like them for the most part but there are a couple of things I wish were different. The first is that I don't have mine under a t-top and they get really dang hot in direct sunlight. Second is that I find them a little difficult to see with sunglasses on in direct sunlight as well. Not as bad as the old furuno I had but not great either. Third is that in rougher and choppy water I regularly hit things on the touch screen that I don't want to hit. Fourth, one of the two units had to be sent back after only two trips out and the other has issues with the power cable and will shut off randomly. Other than Those things they work great but this is all offshore experience so they may be different inshore. Just my 2 cents. Hope that helps.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I was looking for a chartplotter for a new build also. I came across the FMT videos and they made sense. If you are going to be running in shallow water, such as the keys or the everglades, the bigger screen makes sense. The evo also makes more sense over the GO unit because of the knobs and buttons. You can use them with wet hands and in rough conditions while running on a plane. Also, having your unit mounted on a mount and not flush mounted in your console under the steering wheel makes more sense. Here is a link to their video


----------

